

Facebook miss, shares at all-time low - veyron
http://www.google.com/finance?q=fb

======
jfb
All time is a bit rich, given how long the shares have been available.

~~~
veyron
Factually correct. It is 24.09 right now. Previous intraday low was 25.52

